# My mice



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

I couldn't use a digital camera so bear with me : | I had to use my cellphone. But I think a few of them are pretty darn good.

Baby, this is the one that was picked on at first, she had a bloody tail and a sore by her eye but it's healing up fine. Sort of a silvery, creamy, grey color.









Cinnamon, this is our star athlete, who is now Babys friend. Brown and white. I think she might be considered a banded? she has a faded band on her tummy.









Frosty, you can barely see her head sticking out of the aquarium thing, she's the one who used to pick on Baby, but things have calmed down. She is white with a grey bum, eye splotch, and a spot that covers one of her ears.









Pepper, our skittish cow. Black and white as you can see haha.









And last, but definatly not least, you have Rusty (sable? she's a mixture of browns.), our one with the gashes, facing the camera and her new friend, Shadow who didn't want to look at the camera. Shadow is more black, the lighting screwed up her beautiful dark coat.









Sorry for the cruddy pics, I couldn't find the cord for the digital camera! Also if you know specific coat color names, please let me know so I can sound professional, haha!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

They're all so very cute! I'm glad you're figuring out a balance to where, even if everyone can't be together, they are in groups that get along and they are safe.  Rusty looks like an Agouti to me. She's cute.


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

ooo sounds interesting, haha! yeah, the last two are our babies right now. we dote on Rusty because of her wounds and we enjoy Shadow because she comes to us willingly, the other 4 we're still working with to get them used to us.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Baby looks like an American lilac (UK dove), Cinnamon looks like a chocolate broken (doesn't look banded to me), Frosty sounds like a black/blue broken or variegated, Pepper looks like a black broken, Rusty is agouti, and Shadow is a self black.

Hope your mice heal up quick!


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah thank you thank you!


----------

